# Goodbye Tdi hello RS3!



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Well after much deliberation and a severe phobia of the evil S tronic! Ive let my manual Tdi go.
I test drove an RS3(daytona grey) last week and loved it! You have to adopt a very different mindset to get in harmony with the S tronic,but I think I can do it!


----------



## geraghty (Mar 12, 2012)

Get some pics up! Have you picked it up? What colour and spec?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A3 - id have kept the TT :lol:

Daytona's a great colour.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Good choice!


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's a quick photo....will post more when I pick it up this week.
Standard spec was good enough for me plus aluminium accents.
Deliberately looked for a car without privacy glass too!


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cracking car mate. Hope you have a great time owning it.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Another member moving on to the RS3  I think it's a natural progression if you are looking for more practicality whilst still having that awesome 2.5 lump and quattro fun!


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Exactly...Its handy having proper rear seats,a hatch and,boring I know,doors that are easier to open and the car being not quite so low  
Cruising in 7th is also surprisingly relaxing :roll: 
Oh and I thought my Tdi was torquey! This is crazy :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The stronic RS3 has to be the quickest hot hatch around - shit fast and eminently practical - I can well understand the reasoning behind the change. Is it 4WD?


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

It is indeed....I would never want another vehicle without quattro. It was brilliant last winter and its great for putting (wheel spin free) power down in the dry too...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmmmm....

How much may I ask?


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

4 months old wit 2 years free servicing 36k. Insurance was only £34 more than the tdi!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Brilliant! Food for thought there.

You'll love the stronic I'm sure - I was dead against it but now I'm a total convert I just find manual gear changing a drag now unless it's via the flappy paddles.

Seen this video - or more to the point... heard it??


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

I have seen that video,its insane! It was fun just sitting in the RS3 at idle and pressing the S button in and out 

I was very nervous about going down the Stronic route after coninuing stories of problems and failures....
But it was fantastic being able to keep your hand on the wheel whilst delivering F1 style gear changes!
Pulling out onto busy roads was so easy too,no more fear of stalling!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Different DSG unit altogether. So ignore those wives tales...

Does it come with the optional pipe pack and given up on life sticker for the back window?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

igotone said:


> Brilliant! Food for thought there.
> 
> You'll love the stronic I'm sure - I was dead against it but now I'm a total convert I just find manual gear changing a drag now unless it's via the flappy paddles.
> 
> Seen this video - or more to the point... heard it??


Yep..brutal..can't understand why he doesn't use the paddles to change gear..just highlights the lack of control you can get into with just 1 hand on the wheel.
Steve


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Different DSG unit altogether. So ignore those wives tales...
> 
> Does it come with the optional pipe pack and given up on life sticker for the back window?


lol  Come on Tosh...if you are in a market for a 5 doorfamily hatch, what would you choose? I would agree the styling on the RS3 is a bit hit and miss but the facelift coming soon should hopefully fix that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd rather spend a weekend having my teeth extracted without pain relief.
We had an A3 many years ago - it was SOOOOOOOOOOO dull

in the market for a 5 door family car - it wouldn't be a hatch, they are simply too small.
RS5, New S4/5 and keep the existing car would be my best guess.
Reality is as long as you have one car with more than two seats you can get by - or that's what i keep saying to the boss.

Just banter remember


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> I'd rather spend a weekend having my teeth extracted without pain relief.
> We had an A3 many years ago - it was SOOOOOOOOOOO dull
> 
> in the market for a 5 door family car - it wouldn't be a hatch, they are simply too small.
> ...


ofc 

If you are talking about the new RS5 it's way over budget and will take a long time before it drops to 35k region -used RS5 are still 40k+ and tbh they are not exactly lookers too. (not to mention slow.... )

I am not so sure about S4/S5 prices though but at a guess you won't be able to grab a decent at 35k?

Anyway, I think RS3s are decent enough for what it is. Not sure if I would buy one until I actually test drove one though...


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the old or new A3 but the RS is a very different beast,have a drive in one and you'll see....
Oh I'm not looking for a family hatch,just useable rear seats....Ive had 3 tt's now and enjoyed them but its time for something different....


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome machines. Whenever I've seen one on the road they have some serious presence!


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the club :wink:


----------

